# skipped 4 meals in a row?



## TwoBoxers (Aug 29, 2009)

My male often skips meals and in not a big eater at all. It's been WORSE this winter and he's dropped some weight that he prob should not have. He's getting plenty of exercise but his appetite has really gone away.

ANYWAY, 4 meals in row...? Oh and the last meal he ate, he ate about 1/2 of it. Picked at it really. He'll skip 2 sometimes 3 BUT I'm getting a little worried now. He's acting fine, getting plenty of exercise. I have offered him the same meal of 2 chicken backs for the past 4 meals and he won't eat them. No interest. Down for 10 mins then away they go. He's not getting any other treats either. He did throw up some bile yesterday but still is acting fine. Water intake is okay as well.

My other dog eats them fine. I did notice this last batch of backs have a lot more fat on them, not sure if that's turning him off. I mean a dog turning away raw meat 4 meals in row...? Maybe a trip to vet in in order. This is an ongoing cycle with him but it's getting worse and worse. He skips more meals than he eats.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

no offense to anybody here, but i thin a lot of people here are so into raw, that they would be more apt to suggest it's a medical problem then to think that raw isnt agreeing with the dog.

although i find it to hard to not agree with that thought...i cant imagine a dog refusing raw meat!

just be careful, your vet mightt nell you to use science diet.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> no offense to anybody here, but i thin a lot of people here are so into raw, that they would be more apt to suggest it's a medical problem then to think that raw isnt agreeing with the dog.


Raw agrees with EVERY dog. Not every meat agrees with every dog, but ALL dogs do better on a species appropriate diet of fresh, raw meat. 

That's like saying people do better on Kraft Dinner and vitamins than raw veggies and fruit, and meat.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

He could just be picky.. are you only feeding chicken right now? How far in are you into raw? Some dogs just don't like certain meats.


----------



## TwoBoxers (Aug 29, 2009)

I hear you... BUT My boy has been eating raw since she was weened and he's almost 3. I did try kibble for a short stint and it wasn't working. I only feed raw because it's really the only thing that works for him. He's gotten less and less of an appetite esp in the past 2-3 months. We see a holistic vet that supports raw feeding. 

Seriously, I'd almost feed him SD if he ate it! I'm 1/2 kidding. I think a vet trip is in order.


----------



## TwoBoxers (Aug 29, 2009)

bishopthesheltie said:


> He could just be picky.. are you only feeding chicken right now? How far in are you into raw? Some dogs just don't like certain meats.


No No I feed him a variety but her does best, less itchy, better stools on turkey, chicken and some duck. My vet practices Chinese medicine and he has what's called "damp heat" so poultry suits him better. I do "cheat" and feed him beef heart about once a week.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Red meats are just plain more appropriate for dogs. A mostly red meat diet is better than a mostly poultry diet. I'd highly suggest getting more red meats (especially game meats) into his diet. It might just be that he just isn't getting enough variety in his diet. Why is it that he isn't supposed to have red meats?


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

TwoBoxers said:


> less itchy, better stools on turkey, chicken and some duck


^ I think that's why he doesn't get much red meat?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

TwoBoxers said:


> No No I feed him a variety but her does best, less itchy, better stools on turkey, chicken and some duck. My vet practices Chinese medicine and he has what's called "damp heat" so poultry suits him better. I do "cheat" and feed him beef heart about once a week.


A vet trip is the last thing any of the expienced raw feeders recommend for a dog not eating. If he doesn't like chicken backs don't feed him any for a few weeks and see what happens. Chicken backs are not a required part of the diet. He also needs some red meat. If your vet says poultry suits him better then I would find another vet. I don't buy this "damp heat" junk.


----------



## TwoBoxers (Aug 29, 2009)

regardless of what meat he's eating, 4 meals skipped is a concern in my book.

I'm trying to drain his "damp heat". He has itchy dry skin , hives and it's worse when he eats red meat. Part of his damp heat issues include, IBS, weight loss issues, skin issues, lack of energy, urinary issues and heat seeking.
He's on herbs and gets acupuncture but has not been in 3 months .

He does best on poultry, rabbit and some fish. 
I did offer him a bit of my salmon din din and he refused.
anyway, sounds like I better get him in to the vet.


----------



## TwoBoxers (Aug 29, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> A vet trip is the last thing any of the expienced raw feeders recommend for a dog not eating. If he doesn't like chicken backs don't feed him any for a few weeks and see what happens. Chicken backs are not a required part of the diet. He also needs some red meat. If your vet says poultry suits him better then I would find another vet. I don't buy this "damp heat" junk.


to each their own. I am a firm believer in Traditional Chinese medicine.
I have seen it help MANY MANY dogs with horrible illness. Regular vets push pills and anti-biotics. TCM helps the body as a whole not just fix symptoms.

Red meat makes hims break out in hives and give him horrible stool. Always has. So glad everyone thinks some red meat will "cure" him of a 4 meal strike. 

anyway..um so yeah...thanks for the advise. What works for you dogs may not work for all.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

There's no need to get so upset. We are just trying to help you....

What red meats have you tried? Lamb, goat, llama, venison, elk, bison?


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't know enough about traditional medicine to comment on that! But have you tried giving him oily fish or salmon oil very lightly coating the food? My dog was a bit picky at first over pork, and I found that salmon oil made him eat it. Worth a try! It helps with itchy dry skin, too.


----------



## TwoBoxers (Aug 29, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> There's no need to get so upset. We are just trying to help you....
> 
> What red meats have you tried? Lamb, goat, llama, venison, elk, bison?


It's just gets old when you explain over and over and get the same response.
tried all of the above minus llama. Lamb is so so but really expensive.
I do buy lamb when it's on sale but it does not solve his no eating strike.
I just tried to feed him some more fish and he won't eat it.
Won't even eat dried liver which he loves.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

TwoBoxers said:


> It's just gets old when you explain over and over and get the same response.
> tried all of the above minus llama. Lamb is so so but really expensive.
> I do buy lamb when it's on sale but it does not solve his no eating strike.
> I just tried to feed him some more fish and he won't eat it.
> Won't even eat dried liver which he loves.


The first thing that came to my mind when you posted your initial concerns was that he wasn't getting enough variety...which is probably what most raw feeders would think of. Which would probably explain why you got several answers that all said basically the same things. I'm sorry if it seemed to be coming off a bit strong....definitely not the intention!

Sounds to me like you definitely need to get him into the vet. When was the last time you got bloodwork done on him?


----------



## TwoBoxers (Aug 29, 2009)

thank you. 

That's what I'm thinking too. It's been over a year since his bloodwork was done. All was fine. Higher liver enzymes but I understand raw feed dogs have this. I just had a thyroid panel done (T4) on him 6 months ago, he's boarderline hypo-thyroid. Not enough for meds. Maybe it's worse now.

I have never met dog less interested in food than him.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

It might just be that he's hypo thyroid.....keep us updated please!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> no offense to anybody here, but i thin a lot of people here are so into raw, that they would be more apt to suggest it's a medical problem then to think that raw isnt agreeing with the dog.
> 
> although i find it to hard to not agree with that thought...i cant imagine a dog refusing raw meat!
> 
> just be careful, your vet mightt nell you to use science diet.




No offense to anybody here, but I think that a of of fast food junkies are so into their food, that they would be more apt to suggest that a healthy body weight and fully-operating organs are a problem, than to think that super sized meal three times a day isn't agreeing with them.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

A lot of his symptoms sound like hypothyroidism. Shellie was borderline we started her on thyroid medications and she's done remarkably better since. Jean Dodd's school of thought is it should be in the 'middle' third for a normal healthy adult dog. www.diamondsintheruff.com/HowtoAnayzeYourDogsThyroidTestResults.pdf 

Are you supplementing with Salmon Oil & Vitamin E? That helped my chihuahua with her skin issues.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I will take him to the vet and do a blood test. It can be anything. I don't want to scare you, but it were Chloe's symptoms and she had Kidney Disease.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i certainly think chinese traditional medicine is of value...may i ask what herbs your dog is taking?


----------

